# iPod Shuffle HS ?



## snoopy10800 (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous

Je rencontre un problème avec mon iPod Shuffle... 

-Je le connecte sur mon Mac : il est bien reconnu par iTunes, et je peux transférer mes morceaux. Par contre, il semblerait que la charge s'arrête à la moitié. (la batterie se remplit de vert jusqu'à 50% puis ça ne monte plus)

-En mode autonome, je connecte les écouteurs, et là, rien. L'iPod ne s'allume même pas. 

J'ai tenté un formatage. Ca ne change rien.

Connaissez vous une procédure permettant un reset de l'appareil ? ou bien est il définitivement mort ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Difficile de dire, mais ça ressemble bien à un problème de batterie. Avez-vous essayé de le charger sur un autre ordinateur, ou avec un adaptateur secteur USB?
De quelle génération est votre iPod Shuffle? Chez moi le Shuffle de deuxième génération ne se charge pas avec le modèle actuel d'adaptateur secteur d'apple.


----------



## snoopy10800 (29 Novembre 2015)

217ae1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Difficile de dire, mais ça ressemble bien à un problème de batterie. Avez-vous essayé de le charger sur un autre ordinateur, ou avec un adaptateur secteur USB?
> De quelle génération est votre iPod Shuffle? Chez moi le Shuffle de deuxième génération ne se charge pas avec le modèle actuel d'adaptateur secteur d'apple.




Bonjour et merci pour la réponse.
J'ai effectivement tenté de le charger sur un chargeur externe, sur un Mac Book, et sur un iMac, via le petit cordon (USB+Jack)
Une fois branché, la led s'allume en orange (normal). Sauf qu'à un moment donné, elle devrait passer en vert, et cela, elle ne le fait plus, même après X heures de charge.

Une fois déconnecté, rien. La led ne s'allume plus du tout.

C'est un Shuffle 4ème génération


----------



## snoopy10800 (1 Décembre 2015)

Personne n'a jamais rencontré ce souci ?


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
D'après ces symptômes, c'est certainement un problème de batterie.


----------



## snoopy10800 (11 Décembre 2015)

217ae1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> D'après ces symptômes, c'est certainement un problème de batterie.




Effectivement, je pense aussi que ça vient de la batterie... Mais visiblement, il n'y a rien à faire... J'esperais une sorte de "hard reset"...


----------

